
Petition to Cancel Brexit Crashes Government Web Site - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-21/petition-to-cancel-brexit-attracts-more-than-800-000-signatures
======
zimpenfish
Currently up to 940k with a Twitch stream at
[https://www.twitch.tv/jcampbell05](https://www.twitch.tv/jcampbell05) if you
want to follow along without adding to the load.

